# Mountain biking in Geneva, Switzerland



## tcapri87 (Jan 17, 2009)

I was planning on visiting my cousin in Geneva Switzerland next year. just wondering if anyone knew of any trails in the areas? or is there any sites I can look at that may rent bikes or suggest routes or tours?


----------



## Uzzi (Oct 28, 2003)

Best place to go is probably Portes du Soleil. Go to Morzine or Les Gets, both maybe 45 minutes drive from Geneva. You will find one of the biggest if not the biggest bike parks in Europe with plenty places to rent yourself a bike.

Around Geneva there is some good biking as well but I doubt you will be able to find good rental bikes. The backyard mountain of the Geneva is the Saleve and it happens to have some interesting trails.


----------



## Nsynk (Sep 30, 2008)

Ditto Uzzi

The portes du soleil is amazing, almost endless miles of natural trails and man made downhills, 4x, free ride and northshore.

Any of the villages are good starting points. the focus areas change regulalry to give all the villages a fair bite of the cherry. Last year Chatel seemed to be the place that had the most going on in terms of new "bike park" features.

If your there at the end of June (weekend of the 27th) you might like to try the passportesdusoleil. it is a 75km non competitive enduro/downhill marathon using 23 chairlifts. Be warned thhough there are some major climbs and not everyone makes it round before the last lift.

You should also check out Chamonix for true big mountain riding. There is a trail map available from the office du tourism but it is very limited. My advice would be to hire a guide because they can show you hundreds of miles of fantastic mountain singletrack that doesn't feature on the trail map. No man made downhills here just the biggest mountain in europe and an amazing natural playground.

If you want to venture further you are only two hours from Verbier, Pila Aosta (through the tunnel) and several other French ski resort such as les arcs, le plagne, the three valleys etc. 
Quite frankly you will be spoilt for choice.


----------



## Nsynk (Sep 30, 2008)

Forgot to answer your question on bike hire.

All of the resorts have bike hire. Les gets is affilliated with the Kona so there are Kona's available to hire but other makes are available.

Scott seems to be popular, in Champery my friend hired a Scott Gambler. I hired a Commencal Supreme in Morgins, again there were Scotts available and Specialized big hits too.
Availability is limited so it is best to prebook. try looking on www.portesdusoleil.com for links.


----------



## Nsynk (Sep 30, 2008)

did it for you. this is the list of bike shops hiring in Les Gets

Rent a bike:
Sports Delavay: +33 (0) 4 50 79 74 57 www.delavaysports.com
Sports Evasion: +33 (0) 4 50 79 70 90 www.evasion-sports.fr
Intersport: +33 (0) 4 50 75 86 42, online booking www.intersport-lesgets.com
Nevada Sports: 33 (0) 4 50 79 71 84 online www.nevada-lesgets.com
Sports Philippe: +33 (0) 4 50 79 75 84
Ski Fun Shop: +33 (0) 4 50 75 80 36

If you follow the lonks on the website you can access each resorts homepage and find a list of bike shops.


----------



## Mutly (Nov 6, 2009)

*Saleve*



Uzzi said:


> The backyard mountain of the Geneva is the Saleve and it happens to have some interesting trails.


Uzzi, I will have a spare day off in Geneva on Thursday September 23rd, 2010.

I have been advised that Saleve has some good, steep, trails, plus a cable car, and have seen video footage by Tristan Monnier that makes the trails look good and challenging.

Do you know any bike shops in Geneva that hire out decent mountain bikes please?

Paul Lyon
Isle of Wight
UK


----------



## Garden (Dec 24, 2010)

Does anyone ride in winter and where?

Arrive in Geneva in early Jan from Australia and keen to get riding asap. I know it's freezing but is there any areas without snow that i can get started on before i search out the big stuff in summer?

Thanks


----------



## Matte X.0 (Oct 4, 2008)

Garden said:


> Does anyone ride in winter and where?
> 
> Arrive in Geneva in early Jan from Australia and keen to get riding asap. I know it's freezing but is there any areas without snow that i can get started on before i search out the big stuff in summer?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Garden! I'll arrive in Geneve area at the end of January from Italy! I'll take my Trek TopFuel, maybe we can try to search trails together!! :thumbsup:


----------



## flametop (Sep 6, 2012)

Hey,

I will be in Geneva from May-August and looking for a (local) group I can join.
I ride mostly AM. I got Le Saleve & Portes-du soleil on my list 

Regards
David


----------



## kovicak (Mar 14, 2010)

*Oisans/Let Gets Switzerland Early June?*

Hello. I also plan to be in Switzerland at the beginning of June. I was planning on heading to the Oisans area, which I believe includes Let Gets.....so pretty excited.

I've tried to reach out to companies in the area, but have been unsuccessful in getting clear details. It sounds like its to early for the trams/lifts to be open, but I was wondering the following:

Will there be shuttles running early season bikers to the top of some of the passes?
Will I be able to hire a guide is early in the season?
Will I be able to rent a quality downhill and/or enduro bike?
Will I be able to rent protective gear?

Any thoughts on this would be appreciated. 
Thanks
Tony


----------



## kovicak (Mar 14, 2010)

David - did you ever figure out options for 'lift assisted' AM riding near Geneva? I have a few days at the beginning of June, and I was planning to go to Oinsans down near Les Huez, but I haven't been able to confirm if there are lifts open at that time.

Ideally, I would love for the cable cars to be running, and potentially to hook up with a local group to shred some trails. I'll have 2 solid days of riding, so hoping to make the most of them.

let me know your thoughts,
tony


----------



## hugerooster (Jul 7, 2006)

Guys, have you considered riding le Saleve? You can take the cable car to the top and then explore the miles of trails that span the entire mountain. Best part is that it's just 5 miles outside of town...you can even ride to the base of the cable car if you want. 

I live in Geneva most of the year and would be happy to go up there with anyone from July onward when I return. 

-Dan


----------

